# Art Gallery



## canonwhore (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,
New to posting but not new to CR.
I've been printing my work on canvas paper and recently decided to try and sell my work in a gallery. Does anyone have any experience in approaching a gallery and selling their work? If so, any information would be greatly appreciated regarding, commission %, price points etc. etc.
Thanks


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never done a gallery but if it were me, I'd start visiting galleries. Lot's of them. Just so you know where you stand artistically. It can be quite humbling.

Then, if you think you're up-to-snuff, see what other photographers are getting, figure in your cost, talk to the owner/curator.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm also at the point of about to start printing and trying to enter comps and make a bit of cash (ok, my missus thinks i am, i've seen great work and i know i'm not at the best standard).
Galleries i'd say would be the hardest to get into, unless they're dedicated towards selling and have a fastish turnover.

but some ideas i've had:
- enter local competitions, even the smaller the better (ie you won't be competing with the pros). check out if the competitions let you put little 'for sale' signs next to your work when they're showing them.
- little local art fairs, my town tries to be fairly artsy and promote local talent, one local suburb will sponsor your way into one of the festivals (SALA) (ie, you provide prints, they'll find a room and rent it for you).
- ask a few cafes and pubs if you can hang some stuff in their place with a 'for sale' sign next to it, almost every cafe i go into has some these days. i'm not sure how many of them ever sell though. (and always make sure you get a clause covering you if someone damages it)
- where i used to live in The Hague, there was an old factory converted into a permanent arts space, you can rent a room cheaply, do your own advertising and make your own gallery. i'd guess at least a few cities in every country in europe would do something similar (fairly sure london and manchester have something like that i've been to). check if there's something near you.
- last resort kinda thing, tried car-boot sales? every time i got to one there's always a few cars selling home-made photos, art, pottery etc, check out some of them too...


----------

